# Samsung Galaxy Fit Vs LG Optimus One



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

Which One is *Better* 

I don't see much Difference in the two.

Galaxy has 5MP camera Where as Optimus has 3MP
Galaxy does NOT supports Java where as 	Optimus Does

Can you please help me out


----------



## AndroidFan (May 25, 2011)

1. Galaxy Fit has a crappy QVGA 320 x 240 screen resolution whereas LG Optimus One has a decent HVGA 320 x 480 screen resolution.

2. Galaxy Fit might have a 5 MP camera but video recording resolution is QVGA 320 x 240 only... Whereas LG Optimus One's 3 MP camera allows you to shoot video @VGA 640 x 480 resolution...

You decide...

*P. S.* I have an LG Optimus One and am very happy with it...


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 25, 2011)

*P. S.* I have an LG Optimus One and am very happy with it...[/QUOTE]

OP should go with lg. This phone is highly recommended on net/forums.

whould u post ur gaming experience specially angry bird rio. Does it lags.?
Hows battery backup. Coz i will buy lg soon.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

need more reviews.......some say Lg some say Samsung.. :-/


----------



## AndroidFan (May 25, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> OP should go with lg. This phone is highly recommended on net/forums.
> 
> whould u post ur gaming experience specially angry bird rio. Does it lags.?
> Hows battery backup. Coz i will buy lg soon.




Check out this review by Sam -- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139160-review-lg-optimus-one-p500.html#post1370122

Angry birds lags a bit... So if I want to play it, I overclock the processor to 729 MHz and then can play it smoothly...

Battery backup is very good... easily 40+ hours after Francisco's tweaks -- [TWEAKS][UPDATED 1/05/2011 - Flashable .zips] Performance and battery tweaks - xda-developers


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 25, 2011)

LG Optimus One! \m/


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 26, 2011)

What about HTC Wildfire ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

^^Wildfire will loose the battle with O1 with eyes closed. If you don't agree read the reviews. If you still think, I'm wrong, please post the reason / reviews that you are looking at 

LG Optimus One for sure.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

either get Optimus One or get Wildfire S. Period!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 26, 2011)

Gr8 ! Now i'm confused between Wildfire and Optimus One


----------



## AndroidFan (May 26, 2011)

Wildfire and Wildfire S are two different phone... Desiibond suggested Wildfire S...

Don't buy the original Wildfire... it has a bad screen...


----------



## aroraanant (May 30, 2011)

Look for Wildfire S


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

Lg Optimus One P500 out of these two.


----------



## hipbaba (Aug 26, 2011)

btw im confuse tooo!
which has a more responsive screen?also does the p500 have better gaming capabilities ( err... n.o.v.a.??)


----------

